# Employer Nomination Scheme Processing Times



## kiwiinoz (Jul 15, 2011)

Gents,

I am a NZ Citizen and have been working in Australia since the last 4 years. 

My Employer has submitted Employer Nomination Scheme for me in late July 2011 and I or the employer have not been contacted yet.The position is on the SOL list. 

I have not submitted my application as I was hoping for the position to be approved and then apply. 

My Employer did follow this up and was told it could take anything between 8-9 months. Is that OK ?

Any suggestions on giving the guys to process things faster ?


----------



## kiwiinoz (Jul 15, 2011)

kiwiinoz said:


> Gents,
> 
> I am a NZ Citizen and have been working in Australia since the last 4 years.
> 
> ...


A bump !! Visa is Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856) !! Any advice.


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

kiwiinoz said:


> A bump !! Visa is Employer Nomination Scheme (Subclass 121/856) !! Any advice.


You can go through the link below for the processing times.

Client Service Charter

And priority processing times in general:

Allocation Dates for General Skilled Migration Applications


----------



## kiwiinoz (Jul 15, 2011)

NS
(subclass 121, 856)	Low risk – 5 months
High risk – 8 months

Low Risk and still waiting !! Drew a blank from the Immigration guys today !!


----------



## kiwiinoz (Jul 15, 2011)

kiwiinoz said:


> NS
> (subclass 121, 856)	Low risk – 5 months
> High risk – 8 months
> 
> Low Risk and still waiting !! Drew a blank from the Immigration guys today !!


5 Months on the Dot I received the approval !! One giant step for man one giant leap for my kind.

Thank you all.

Hopefully the 856 comes through fast as well, Any ideas what the processing times at Parra are ?


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

kiwiinoz said:


> 5 Months on the Dot I received the approval !! One giant step for man one giant leap for my kind.
> 
> Thank you all.
> 
> Hopefully the 856 comes through fast as well, Any ideas what the processing times at Parra are ?


Congratulations kiwiinoz for the approval. For the processing times just send a blank mail to [email protected] . You will receive a auto reply and it contains the current processing dates or to which months applications the CO is getting assigned.

All the best.

I need a clarification. Your employer applied for nomination in July 2011 and you are saying that approval for nomination has taken 5 months. Did they asked for any additional documents in between? if it is applied in July2011 it counts to 7 months rite or am i missing something here.


----------



## kiwiinoz (Jul 15, 2011)

Yes it is 7 months. 

The CO did not ask for any clarifications just an approval one fine sunny day.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## narib150 (Mar 14, 2012)

hi all

my employer has logded for apporval in may2011...still there is no answer from DIMIA..how much more i have to wait for approval..can someone help me out..


----------



## aus_immi (May 31, 2011)

narib150 said:


> hi all
> 
> my employer has logded for apporval in may2011...still there is no answer from DIMIA..how much more i have to wait for approval..can someone help me out..


Even for high risk countries, the service standard time is 8 months. You should have received your nomination by this time. Ask your employer to write a mail to the center where he applied for your nomination and enquire about status quoting the application id of your nomination.


----------

